# Great Korean War Pics!!!!



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2012)

A friend sent me this link - enjoy!

Allied Aircraft in Korea


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 21, 2012)

Great link FBJ. Thanks.

Geo


----------



## parsifal (Nov 21, 2012)

great photos. I need to dig out some RAAF and RANFAA photos that I have somewhere.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2012)

That is some really cool stuff!  Thank you friend Joe!


----------



## A4K (Nov 22, 2012)

Great pics Joe, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2012)

brilliant Joe, thanks for that.

Noticed some '13's' in there for Jan!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2012)

That has to be some of the best Korean War aircraft pics I've seen. A little bit for everyone in there. US, Canada, Australia...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2012)

Great stuff, definitely some of the best I've seen.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2012)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing Joe!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2012)

Really liked the Invader modified for infra-red night attack (I assume), never ever seen that before. Thanks for posting!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2012)

Absolutely best KW aircraft photos. I believe some B-26's were equipped with very powerful search lights for "pathfinder" target illumination. 

Very interesting history of B-26 ops in Korea. here:

http://napoleon130.tripod.com/id687.html

MM


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow! Great find, Joe.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks folks - Cathy Hansen sent these to me the other day. She and her husband Al own several warbirds kept at Mojave Airport. I have done work for Al for over 16 years, they are like a second set of parents towards me. These folks do a lot to support active duty servicemen and veterans, continually hosting events at their Mojave hangar.

BTW - Cathy informed me that WW2 and Korean War ace Ralph Parr recently passed away.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2012)

God Bless, Mr. Parr. May you be in peace.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 30, 2012)

I never knew his sources but Duggy always seemed to find the most amazing photos.


Wheels


----------



## Torch (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice Joe,just got around to the pics.


----------

